# Buying rental property in Ogdensburg, NY



## Equilibrium (Jun 29, 2015)

The housing prices are very cheap, it is not a far commute from Ottawa.

Would you recommend investing in Ogdensburg, NY or Potsdam,NY for student rentals?


----------



## Melicoy (Nov 15, 2015)

NO!

Do your due diligence and find out why!


----------



## nwmea (Sep 10, 2015)

Whats the price range by the way?


----------



## nwmea (Sep 10, 2015)

I checked the situation there with my fellow colleagues and they said that the rents are lower there as well, also they suggested to do wise calculation between rental and selling amount, go for the best option, i hope the option would be to buy the house out there.


----------

